# Photo Taking Questions - is using flash bad?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

My roommate has been taking pictures of my tank using flash. I never use flash except in a mistake. My reasoning is that it can stun the fish. He says he can get clearer photos using flash.


Is flash good, or is it harmful?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I think I can answer that. Almost every one of my pics are with flash in one way or another.

From the smallest....to the biggest...and all in between.

























































































































any more questions?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i see the difference..


----------

